# Le nouveau powermac G5 est-il le + rapide ?



## billboc (5 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

que donnent les benchmarks ?
est-ce que le nouveau powermac G5 dual bi-core est le plus rapide des PC ?
ou sommes nous encore à la traine ??

merci pour les infos techniques !

ps: ce sujet n'a rien a voir avec la pseudo-guerre mac/pc merci de garder ce types de commentaires pour vous 

A+


----------



## ntx (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
aucunes performances des Quads n'ont encore été publiées ... en tout cas j'en ai pas vu


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Novembre 2005)

les G5 n'ont jamais été à la traine,tu confonds l'époque du G4 ...
personnellement ,je crois que cela n'a plus aucun sens,cette guerre des performances...
le passage a intel va tout simplifier :toutes les machines auront les meme proc,c'est l'OS qui fera la différence...
cela dit le QUAD doit arracher...


----------



## billboc (13 Novembre 2005)

Barefeats a comparé un G5 Quad 2,5 GHz à un dual 2,5.
Et la machine semble bien être le monstre annoncé. Les rendus sous Cinebench et After Effect sont presque deux fois plus rapides avec le Quad tandis que sous Photoshop il ne met que 17,6s a effectuer des tests là où l'autre G5 en met 25,8.
Si ces tests se confirment, Apple aura gagné son pari de pouvoir attendre avec sérénité le passage au MacIntel, car de nombreux professionnels sauteront le pas en achetant cette machine capable de faire faire à la productivité un bond très significatif.

(macbidouille)


----------



## -=(ben)=- (6 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui on vue l'une des dernier conference sur le site d'apple steve jobs parle du passage a intel et notament des futur progré et evolution a venir ...
Notament il evoque un nouveau G5 3,6Ghz!!on sait ne rien dautre même pas si sa sera un mono ou bi-processeur et autres caracteristique(domage)
mais je croie qu'il va y avoir bientot de nouveau monstre!!deja!!
apres avoir lu qlq article ds la presse ou certain bruit cour que des nouveau machine encor plus puissante que cette nouvelle generation étaient deja en teste...sa met leau a la bouche ts sa


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien :



> est-ce que le nouveau powermac G5 dual bi-core est le plus rapide des PC ?
> *ou sommes nous encore à la traine ??*





> ps: ce sujet n'a rien a voir avec la pseudo-guerre mac/pc merci de garder ce types de commentaires pour vous



   

Où t'as vu que le powermac était à la traîne ? Par rapport à quoi ? T'as des chiffres ? Des test ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> aucunes performances des Quads n'ont encore été publiées ... en tout cas j'en ai pas vu


Regardes bien dans les news de MacGé, de MacBi et de Mac4


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Regardes bien dans les news de MacGé, de MacBi et de Mac4


Ma réponse date du 6 novembre


----------



## -=(ben)=- (7 Décembre 2005)

des teste sont effectué par apple sur la page

http://www.apple.com/fr/powermac/

il sont plutot aléchant,il le compare a lancien G5 bi-pro 2,7Ghz est parle des rendu,il y a qlq commentaire de different developpeurs en bas de cette page notament studio alias(maya)

sinon des teste en était etablie ds le numero de SVM MAC n°178 decembre 20005 il parle et compare la nouvelle gamme apple power book,iMac,powerG5 dual et Quad


----------



## geoffrey (7 Décembre 2005)

ben on peut se tutoyer ?


----------



## -=(ben)=- (7 Décembre 2005)

tu parle de moi je supose geoffrey,ouai tu peu me tutoyer


----------



## akton (7 Décembre 2005)

-=(ben)=- a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui on vue l'une des dernier conference sur le site d'apple steve jobs parle du passage a intel et notament des futur progré et evolution a venir ...
> Notament il evoque un nouveau G5 3,6Ghz!!on sait ne rien dautre même pas si sa sera un mono ou bi-processeur et autres caracteristique(domage)



  oui mais un G5 3,6Ghz fréquence intel, non? C'est ptete pas les mêmes valeurs qu'avec nos G5 actuel?
  un G5 2ghz et un pentium 2Ghz c'est pas pareil.

je dis ptete une bêtises là?


----------



## flotifr (7 Décembre 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> est-ce que le nouveau powermac G5 dual bi-core est le plus rapide des PC ?



Très intéressante la question... Moi j'ai la plus grosse !  :casse: <- Moi dans 2 minutes...

Ok, je sors...


----------



## -=(ben)=- (7 Décembre 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> oui mais un G5 3,6Ghz fréquence intel, non? C'est ptete pas les mêmes valeurs qu'avec nos G5 actuel?
> un G5 2ghz et un pentium 2Ghz c'est pas pareil.
> 
> je dis ptete une bêtises là?



ouai jy avais penser,comme la valeur de la frequence Mac il faut multiplier par 2,2 pour avoir la valeur corespondant au PC,mais on en sait pas plus même pas si c un  mono ou bi processeur..
mais d'apres quelle communiquer de presse ds different magazine il annonce que apple teste deja des machines plus puissante que le dernier PowerG5 Quad 2,5.....
donc cela pourrai vouloir dir que le 3,6Ghz G5 a venir est une valeur de frequence Mac!!!


----------



## geoffrey (7 Décembre 2005)

-=(ben)=- a dit:
			
		

> tu parle de moi je supose geoffrey,ouai tu peu me tutoyer



T'es lourd 


sinon plaisenteries mise à part, pour avoir un PC aussi puissant (en puissance de calcul brute), faut débourser deux à trois fois plus  .


----------



## Kilian2 (7 Décembre 2005)




----------



## CERDAN (24 Juillet 2006)

-=(ben)=- a dit:
			
		

> ouai jy avais penser,comme la valeur de la frequence Mac il faut multiplier par 2,2 pour avoir la valeur corespondant au PC,mais on en sait pas plus même pas si c un mono ou bi processeur..
> mais d'apres quelle communiquer de presse ds different magazine il annonce que apple teste deja des machines plus puissante que le dernier PowerG5 Quad 2,5.....
> donc cela pourrai vouloir dir que le 3,6Ghz G5 a venir est une valeur de frequence Mac!!!


 
donc, vous voulez dire que pour avoir la meme "puissance" du powermac 2.5GHz sur PC il faudrait un pc a 5,5GHz ? ENVIRON..... (si oui, ca marche aussi avec l'imac ?)


----------



## Benjimac (24 Juillet 2006)

Tout d'abord il faut préciser qu'un processeur PowerPC calcul plus vite qu'un x86 à fréquence égale, mais c'est pas la ou on peut faire la différence. 

Si on ne fait pas de différence entre un PowerPC et un x86, il est clair qu'un 3GHz calcul plus vite qu'un 2,5GHz. La différence se fait sur les éléments qui sont autour du (ou des) processeur(s).

C'est là ou Apple fait la différence. Son avantage c'est d'optimiser au maximum (en prenant soin de ne pas faire un produit "trop cher") l'architecture de ses machines (pour comparer à des PC assemblé). Il est clair que les machines apple ne sont pas toujours les meilleurs, mais si on compare un PC avec un Mac avec les mêmes spécifications, on trouve finalement que le mac n'est pas si cher que ça.

"Pourquoi mettre un processeur de 3GHz dans une machine qui ne peut en traité que 2GHz"
(C'est comme mettre un Moteur de Ferrari dans une 2ch 

Apple a d'ailleur abandonneer depuis longtemps (depuis la sortie du G4)  la "notation de fréquence d'horloge (aujourd'hui en GigaHertz)", Apple parle en "Milliard d'instruction par second (en Gigaflop)", ce qui est plein plus parlant. Mais vu que les PC ont toujours leur Hertz mis en valeur, on ne peut pas vraiment comparer.

Je voulais aussi ajouter qu'Apple ne se gène pas pas pour augmenté leurs valeurs sur les Histogrammes. Il vaut meiux ne pas s'y fier, plutôt regarder sur des sites "Neutre".


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

Et puis... Est-ce si important ? Je suppose que vous ne voulez pas lancer une fusée dans l'espace. Vous n'etes pas tous des futurs prix Nobel, si ? En ce qui me concerne, il ne me faut pas une nuit pour calculer un filtre photoshop avec mon vieil Apple "has been".


----------



## Benjimac (24 Juillet 2006)

*"Le temps c'est de l'Argent"*


----------



## ntx (24 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord il faut préciser qu'un processeur PowerPC calcul plus vite qu'un x86 à fréquence égale, mais c'est pas la ou on peut faire la différence.


Avec l'arrivée de Core Duo et surtout des Core Duo 2, il faut changer de discours : ce n'est plus vrai pour la simple et bonne raison que Intel a adopté la même stratégie que IBM/Motorola pour la nouvelle architecture de ses processeurs, et ce après des années d'égarement du côté obscure de la fréquence d'horloge. Désormais le nombre d'opérations effectuées par cycle d'horloge sur un PPC et sur un x86 sont équivalents, ainsi que la taille du bus interne qui est passé à 128 bits sur l'Intel.


----------



## Benjimac (25 Juillet 2006)

L'intel Core Duo est en 32 bits, et le Core 2 Duo n'est dans aucune machine, on verra &#231;a quand il sera op&#233;rationnel. mais c'est s&#251;r, on l'attend avec impatience. 

En tout les cas, tant que le Core 2 Duo n'est pas sorti, le PPC reste ma&#238;tre, certe plus pour longtemps vu qu'apple l'a abandonn&#233;.


----------



## Benjimac (25 Juillet 2006)

Quand au Core 2 Duo c'est de la bombe

http://www.tt-hardware.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9462


----------



## CERDAN (25 Juillet 2006)

LE X86, c'est quoi ? les pc ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2006)

CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> LE X86, c'est quoi ? les pc ?


Oui


----------



## Benjimac (25 Juillet 2006)

Les PC et les Mac intel


----------



## ntx (25 Juillet 2006)

Benjimac a dit:
			
		

> L'intel Core Duo est en 32 bits, et le Core 2 Duo n'est dans aucune machine, on verra ça quand il sera opérationnel. mais c'est sûr, on l'attend avec impatience.
> 
> En tout les cas, tant que le Core 2 Duo n'est pas sorti, le PPC reste maître, certe plus pour longtemps vu qu'apple l'a abandonné.


Ce n'est sûrement plus qu'une question de jours ... Mais il restera à IBM le Cell qui à mon avis ouvre aussi une voie intéressante, inexplorée par Intel.


----------



## Benjimac (25 Juillet 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est s&#251;rement plus qu'une question de jours ... Mais il restera &#224; IBM le Cell qui &#224; mon avis ouvre aussi une voie int&#233;ressante, inexplor&#233;e par Intel.


Il est vrai,

Moi, j'attend de voir la d&#233;clinaison Intel Xeon 3GHz du Core 2 Duo, la ou IBM  n'as pas tenu ces promesses envers Apple.

Et surtout de voir ce dernier dans un Mac Pro, la, on pourra comparer le x86 au PPC.


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juillet 2006)

chez dell, ils ont sorti le core duo 2 !! : 

IntIntel&#174; Core&#8482; 2 Duo X6800 Extreme Edition processor (2.93GHz, 1066MHz, 4MB cache) 

pas mal, non ? c'est plus puissant que le powermac g5 AVEC 2,5 GHz.


----------



## Benjimac (30 Juillet 2006)

C'est plus puissant que le processeur du PMG5, pas forcément plus puissant si on prend tout en consédération.

Et pour les MacPro Normalement, le bas de gamme aurra un Core 2 Duo, et les 2 autres aurront un WoodCrest, la on pourra dire que c'est plus puissant qu'un G5.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Juillet 2006)

c'est quoi WoodCrest ?


----------



## ntx (30 Juillet 2006)

Les Core Duo 2 pour les serveurs.


----------



## CERDAN (31 Juillet 2006)

heuh    c'est quoi les serveurs    !! ( les portables ? )


----------



## Benjimac (31 Juillet 2006)

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Conroe-Woodcrest-16168/

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/30049-Test-du-CPU-Woodcrest-pour-serveur-dIntel.htm?vc=1

Quand a la définition d'un server cherche un peu sur internet, mais en clair c'est le coeur d'un réseaux informatique, par qui transite toute les données


----------



## CERDAN (31 Juillet 2006)

merci de vos reponses, j'ai trouv&#233; un site de vocabulaire informatique ( high tech ) :

http://www.futura-sciences.com/comprendre/g/theme-high-tech_5_38.php

les processeurs wood crest seront plus rapides que les pentiums d ?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2006)

CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> les processeurs wood crest seront plus rapides que les pentiums d ?


oui 
et même un peu plus que ça


----------



## CERDAN (1 Août 2006)

c'est &#224; cause du bus frontal ?


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2006)

Entre autre, mais aussi de la nouvelle architecture du proc et de tous pleins de choses techniques


----------



## CERDAN (1 Août 2006)

les GHz w.c. seront comme l'euro par rapport au dollar, non ? il vaudront plus que les pentiums d;


----------

